# Операция на позвоночнике



## Инна Сафонова (26 Фев 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, какие импланты лучше? Импортные или российские? В чем их отдичие?Собираемся делать операцию на позвоночнике, сколеоз 4 степени.
Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2017)

@Инна Сафонова, здравствуйте!
На форуме есть такая информация об имплантах - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16470/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7478/

Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Инна Сафонова (26 Фев 2017)

Спасибо за помощь!
Пытаюсь разобраться, очень нужна информация!


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2017)

Инна Сафонова написал(а):


> Спасибо за помощь!
> Пытаюсь разобраться, очень нужна информация!


Свяжитесь с нейрохирургами форума, Вам обязательно ответят.


----------

